# Echinodorus opacus "Goncalo" 2003



## Inspire91 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello all! 
There is a new post up on my blog Aquabiota, covering a rare Sword by the name of Echinodorus opacus "Goncalo" 2003. Here is a small excerpt of the post, and you can find the rest in the blog for which you can go to by clicking on the banner-link below. Enjoy! ☺

This is one of the more popular and rare Sword plants in the hobby. The reason for this is it's limited importation and its very very slow growth. The 2003 on the name denotes, the year that it was imported, at least into Japan. This Sword typically commands a high price, obviously due to its rarity and slow growth. When I first saw a specimen of this plant in Japan back around 2003, it was on sale for about $500 for a 4-5inch tall plant.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

looks nice, i would not drop five hundred bucks for a plants though...nor a fish nor the wife nor almost anything!!! =O


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice write up! Made my morning!

--Nikolay


----------



## Aquaticom (Nov 24, 2009)

It looks somewhat like Echinodorus parviflorus Tropica.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=40&category=genus&spec=Echinodorus


----------



## Inspire91 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes this is quite the pricey plant, but for good reasons I think  I love this plant!


----------

